# Anxiety Disorders > Hypochondria (Health Anxiety) >  >  Rabies fear back again

## Smalm

Hello I'm Smalm! I have a fear of lots of things, but the thing which is giving me fear is rabies at the moment because I have tingling and itching in my ankle. Yesterday morning I went to the ER and gave them a urine sample as well as blood samples. In the end after 5 hours before I left They told me that the tingling in my ankle was a pinched nerve and my neck pain " heat like feeling" at the back of my neck was sleeping or bad posture. I went home with an anti anxiety pill and anti biotics for a UTI they detected with my urine. I lost all interest in food and feel no strong or normal hunger and an unable to eat because I am repulsed and drinking is the same way. The last possible animal encounter I had was March 31st, 2016 when I was sleeping outside on a mattress with a blanket on by a fire because we got evicted from our house and my dad needed me near for his help with the trailer we were going to move to the new property. That all being said I'm scared it's rabies because my stomach is burning, my ankle is off and on tingling and itching, I'm shaking with anxiety, and I've been having a runny/ stuffy nose these last two days. Although I think the stomach burning is my bad gallbladder causing heartburn. I'm very scared though, I have no feeling of hunger or thirst, I almost feel repulsed to look at food and water. I feel full, but I have nothing in my system. This rabies fear is driving me crazy. I'm scared I'm going to start to show symptoms like the horrible headache and then insomnia then worse. I have sleeping issues run in my family. I'm not even tired, I'm scared" just so scared that I feel nothing at all as far as hunger and feeling tired and have the tingling/ itching of my ankle.

----------

